# .....



## ..... (Jul 8, 2009)

.....


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome Kathryn! It is great to have you here! I eagerly await my Red Ginkgo to change from Pending to...well, whatever comes after Pending!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Kathryn, welcome! Glad to have you here. I think you'll discover we have lots of passionate Oberon cover owners, myself included. Thanks for the intro and joining our community.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome, Kathryn! I just received a sky blue Roof of Heaven for my K1, and am absolutely thrilled with it! I ordered it on July 1, and had it in my hands July 6, despite the 4th of July holiday, and what must have been a crazy-busy time for you getting the new designs up. Big







from me!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome, great to have you here!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Kathryn, It's great to have an Oberon presence here!  I have several checkbook covers, a journal and a kindle cover that I love.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome. I love my kindle1 tree of life cover!!!!!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome Kathryn. It's nice to have an Oberon representative among us. And you'll find lots of Oberon fans here. Myself included.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Kathryn! Great to have you here.

I am going to ask you my favorite question. Please ignore all the eye rolls, they have heard it before.

Why is it that we cannot get the Kindle covers in any color? I understand that I might not be able to get Kindle Cover I want in the color I want in a two week period. If people were willing to wait until the next time you dye a bunch of hides the color that they want would it be possible to get covers in any color? Understanding that you guys know that certain covers just don't look good in certain colors and would veto choices based on that knowledge.

I understand that the hides are dyed in one batch. I am guessing that the hides are then cut for the various objects they are being made into. I am guessing that there are not enough people buying Kindle covers to set aside every color for Kindle covers, never mind Kindle 1 vs Kindle 2 vs DX which is why the colors are limited. If patrons are willing to wait until the next dying, would it be possible to get Kindle covers in other colors?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Kathryn, another Oberon fan here!  I've got 2 K1 covers, a K2 cover, a large journal and a card case.........and I'm sure I'll cave and get a DX cover too at some point.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Hi Kathryn.  Welcome!  I bought 2 covers for my K2, and patiently waiting for your DX designs.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Prof

We went through this yesterday. The answers I sent you came directly from don who does the designs. Kathryn does not deal with the designs as don does..hope it helps


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome! It's great to have you here. You'll be happy to know the boards are full of Oberon enablers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome Kathryn. I'm another Kathryn, but go by Kathy. Love my Oberon covers. Beautiful work. I have the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue and my daughter has the Butterfly in the Sky Blue.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Kathryn! Nice to see you here to represent Oberon. I have the Creekbed Maple K2 w/corners cover in green, with the original celtic-type button . I *love* it and get compliments on it all the time. I wish it were practical for me to have more than one cover, but it really just isn't. I'm toying with the idea of a different accessory or journal.... decisions, decisions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Prof
> 
> We went through this yesterday. The answers I sent you came directly from don who does the designs. Kathryn does not deal with the designs as don does..hope it helps


The info you gave me was on dying. They dye in large batches the entire cow hide not individual products. That does not tell me why they cannot make Kindle covers in more then two colors. Since the covers came from the same hides that they use for journals the Kindle covers could conceivably be available in the same colors as the journals.

Hence my inferences. Since there are relatively few Kindle cover orders (compared to journals and the like) they don't want to set aside the dyed leather needed to make Kindle covers that they might not sell. By restricting the number of colors the Kindle covers are offered in, they take less risk and can fill orders more quickly. This saves them from wasting expensive dye and leather on covers that don't get sold.

If this is the case, I am suggesting a work around. That people who want Kindle covers in other colors could let them know and would have to wait until the next batch of skins are dyed for their Kindle cover. The customer does not get the cover in as timely a fashion but Oberon does not waste dye or leather. In the end, Oberon has reduced its waste and a patient customer gets the cover that they want. Both sides win.

I know I am not the only one who would like a Oberon cover in a color other then one that they offered. I have seen other people post asking for things in different colors. The choose the next Oberon cover additions thread led to many desired covers in many different colors. I get that the press/stamp used to make the cover has to be retooled and that is expensive so not every cover options is available. I get that the dyes are expensive so they don't want to have a ton of Kindle covers sitting around in colors that don't sell. I don't get why we cannot put in an order for a non-standard color if we are willing to wait for the next batch of hides to be dyed in that color.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Prof.. it can not be done as of yet... I have tried to explain to you the reasons oberon can not do this right now.. I have posted notes from becca, the company president and Don.  They MIGHT be able to offer the option in the next year or two.. not sure what other info you need.. let me know if I can be of further help


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards.  
deb


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Geeze we scared away the Oberon rep...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry guys. Apparently I shouldn't ask questions. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol never shut up.. do me a favor.. check your email here.. left you a message


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Why did she delete her post


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, folks.

I've locked this thread. Apparently there was a misunderstanding. According to the info we have, while Kathryn is indeed doing work for Oberon, the Kindle was not one of her accounts and KindleBoards wasn't the forum she was supposed to be working in. She has deleted her own posts, etc.

We're sorry for the confusion. We have many Oberon threads you can continue to post in. We've been lucky to have Becky and Don of Oberon post here on KindleBoards, and I'm sure we'll continue to hear from them occasionally.

Thanks!

Betsy
Moderator, Accessories


----------

